# Blue crabs?



## junebug1 (Dec 28, 2013)

Anybody ever fish for blue crabs around keaton beach. What is the limit? What's fishing methods do y'all use?
Thanks


----------



## dotties cutter (Dec 29, 2013)

We try to get out and catch a mess of blue crabs at least once every couple months. We use a long handle dip net and our fishing rods with corks. We use fish and chicken on the bottom and when the crabs move the cork we slowly bring the bait and crab to the dip net. This is really a two person method of fishing. We are in Glynn county but crabbing is about the same everywhere.


----------



## swamp hunter (Dec 29, 2013)

West of Keaton Beach is Hickory Mound.
That's the Go To Crab spot for everybody in that area.
Get's crowded on the weekends but it can be slap full of Crabs sometimes.


----------



## junebug1 (Dec 29, 2013)

Is it legal to us a dip net to catch crab in Florida ?


----------



## asc (Dec 30, 2013)

http://myfwc.com/fishing/saltwater/recreational/rules-by-species/


----------



## grouper throat (Dec 30, 2013)

Hickory Mound is the place to be for crabbing. Chicken legs, string, and a dip net is all you need.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 30, 2013)

We paid $2.50 a pound for live crabs in Panama City Saturday. I wasn't even sure anybody would have any this time of year, but not only did they have them, they were HUGE!


----------

